# Forgotten Diaries



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

.

Decades ago I went to a garage sale late in the afternoon.

There was a big box marked $5 that had a few useful items.   But the box also contained mementos and  personal letters written from a serviceman during WW2 and several volumes of a woman's personal diary from the 1940s/50s.

Thinking the personal items were in the box by mistake,  I alerted the lady conducting the sale. She said she had bought the house from the estate and the owner is deceased.  The lady said she had told the owner's daughter about the personal items but the daughter couldn't care less.  The lady said if I don't buy the box,  it will all go in the trash.

I really didn't want the box... but I didn't want it going in the trash either. Decades later,  I still have it.  

I had this fantasy that maybe  someday from those remnants I might write the "Great American Novel."   But life moved on and  I never read more than a page or two of the letters and diaries.  

Sadly,  those forgotten letters and diaries will probably finally be trashed [along with my own personal papers]  after I die.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 1, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Decades ago I went to a garage sale late in the afternoon.
> 
> ...



Why not read them now? I would be so curious!


----------



## KingsX (Feb 1, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Why not read them now? I would be so curious!




Maybe I will,  someday.

Among my own personal papers are a collection of letters from a serviceman in Vietnam.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 1, 2018)

Ooooh No....I would have read them. I am a complete sucker for old diaries and letters..I love all that. Don't junk them... read them..you never know what you'll find in them.. Imagine if they belonged to someone really famous.?


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 3, 2018)

I think that it so sad that the family did not want to keep them.  I think keeping old family history is an important link to our past.


----------

